# Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0 To much flex in the Backend.



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 2010 Fuji Roubaix ACR 2.0, Great bike so far and picked it up for a good deal. When i peddled out of the saddle and even sitting when putting the power down climbing a hill i noticed a noise, Upon inspection after removing the rear wheel i noticed the wheel is hitting the sides of the lower stays, So it's flexing that much. I know the wheel will flex a little but i don't think it would flex that much, The wheel is one i had built by prowheelbuilder.com, It's 32 spoke cross 3 times and runs stright as an arrow. I ran the same wheel on my 2008 cannondale system six and never had that problem. Anybody else ride this frame and experience this problem? Would a SST frame be much stiffer in the rear?


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

Guess not:shocked:


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

I ride this frame at 6'5- 245-255lbs. This frame provides almost no flex at all.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

I would thoroughly check the frame for any cracks. Sounds like too much flex.


----------



## jammin (Feb 7, 2009)

I think i found the problem. I run 25mm tires which makes the frame clearance really close on the upper part of the stays where the brake is. I looks like the tires was offset to one side a little bit. Usually when i tighten my Skewer i have the bike on the ground, I think maybe i was leaning on the bike to the oneside which made it off a little. I put it in the stand and pulled up on the wheel when i tightend the skewer and now it is centered. Check it all out and no cracks. Riding tommarrow, will see what happens.


----------

